# PALS Miniatures Foaling Thread *** Updated Pictures 5/21***



## palsminihorses (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello,

I've been lurking on here for awhile now. I finally posted on Mountain Woman's thread, and Renee encouraged me to 'jump in.' I do have cameras, but I'm sorry that I'm not on Marestare for you all to watch. So I'll just have to try to keep you updated with pictures. The first mare due is *Magic Jewel*. Here she is at 304 days. She has a huge udder, but her teats aren't filled out yet. Last year she foaled at 316 days, so I'm expecting her to foal around that again this year. She is bred to our snowcap appaloosa stallion.







Next due would be *Derbytowns So Sorrel*. She normally foals around 330 days, which would be April 9th. In the photo below, 'Chrissy' is at 309 days. She is bred to our snowcap appaloosa stallion.

Next due would be *Maple Hollows Perfect Echo. *She is the buckskin mare in the photo below and is pictured at 301 days. She is bred to Arions Destinys Magic Trick, a buckskin pinto stallion owned by Maple Hollow Farm.

Also shown in the picture below is *Darmond Gold N Glitter. *She is the palomino mare and is bred to our snowcap appaloosa stallion.

'Glitz' is shown at 285 days.






All three of the above mares are just starting to make udders.

I have one more mare due around the same time, but I don't have a current picture of her. It's raining here today, so I will add her when I can. I'll also try to add an udder picture or two of Magic Jewel.

Thanks for letting me share!

Pam


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2012)

can we see Mr Spotty too??


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes, Renee. I tried to put my correct website on my 'profile' page, but for some reason, it hasn't changed. Here's the correct website:

http://palsminiaturehorses.webs.com I don't have current pictures of Smokey on there, but you can see what he looked like in his younger days. He's quite chunky now. LOL I will try to get newer pictures put up. And I need to get all of the mares put on the site as well. It's a 'work in progress,' and I'm still learning how to do stuff on it.

Pam


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2012)

wow Smokey's 2011 foals are amazing. Diane will go dotty see all these spotty chips


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome Pam!!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 20, 2012)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Welcome Pam!!!


Thanks, Parmela! I've been watching Raven quite a bit today.............as it's raining here. Surely she will foal soon!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 20, 2012)

Eagle said:


> wow Smokey's 2011 foals are amazing. Diane will go dotty see all these spotty chips


Thanks Renee! We're sure hoping to see more 'spotty chips,' as you call them. LOL I hope I haven't jinxed them now.

Pam


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey Pam, glad to see you with your own thread for your girls - they are gorgeous by the way!!

And as for those baby spotty chips - oh yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Hope you get more this year!


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 20, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Hey Pam, glad to see you with your own thread for your girls - they are gorgeous by the way!!
> 
> And as for those baby spotty chips - oh yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Hope you get more this year!


Thanks so much Anna! The girls are still quite furry. I've just started clipping a couple of them..............bridle paths and bellies.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Pam,

I'm going to be your almost neighbor sometime this summer so it's great to see your horses!


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 20, 2012)

MountainWoman said:


> Hi Pam,
> 
> I'm going to be your almost neighbor sometime this summer so it's great to see your horses!


I read that on the other forum, and I gave you some info on what we use for ticks. So where will you be? Would love to meet you!

Pam


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 20, 2012)

Yay!!!!! Cant wait to see all of your foals!


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 20, 2012)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Yay!!!!! Cant wait to see all of your foals!


Thanks Melinda! And you'll be the first to hear about Perfect's foal! I'll be anxious to see your Monte babies too!

Pam


----------



## cassie (Mar 20, 2012)

Yay more gorgeous girls n babies!!! Can't wait to see what they produce in the next month or so  so exciting!!

Welcome Pam!0


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you, Cassie!

Pam


----------



## MeganH (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome!! Love your mares!


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 20, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yup!!! Pam's site is one that I visit often!! I AM addicted to the spot sites, for sure!!! LOVE all the pictures Pam!


Thanks for checking our site, Diane. I'm attempting to do it myself. I'll be adding pictures of the new foals as soon as they arrive. And I'm hoping to be able to take the time to get my mare page done soon!

Pam


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 21, 2012)

True, Diane. It never costs to look! LOL

And thank you Megan!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Pam,

I'll be in the huge metropolis of Theodosia with the gang. Can't wait to get back to those chiggers


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah Pam- about time you joined in, especially here on the 'fat girls' pages. You have no pics of your girls on your mare's page? So look forward to seeing your 'fat girls' pop those spotted babies out- and yes, watch out for Diane, lol


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 21, 2012)

MountainWoman said:


> Hi Pam,
> 
> I'll be in the huge metropolis of Theodosia with the gang. Can't wait to get back to those chiggers


I know right where that is! We live near Forsyth. Maybe we can get together one day.

Pam


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 21, 2012)

HGFarm said:


> Yeah Pam- about time you joined in, especially here on the 'fat girls' pages. You have no pics of your girls on your mare's page? So look forward to seeing your 'fat girls' pop those spotted babies out- and yes, watch out for Diane, lol


Thanks Laurie! Since it's still raining here, I'm going through my pictures and I'm going to try to get my mares added to the website. I'm not too good at it yet, but I'm learning! LOL

Pam


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 21, 2012)

It looks good so far and can't wait to see pics of your new boy in his summer coat!


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 22, 2012)

Okay, I promised updated pictures, since I'm not on Marestare. Magic is at 308 days today. We got around 4 inches of rain over the last two days!! So please excuse the mud. Magic's belly is just about dragging! LOL And, yes, the mares are in their stalls when it is raining. But we had a little break from the rain today, and I let everyone out. They'd rather be outside, even in the mud, than to stay up in their stalls. So here is Magic Jewel:






And here is a picture of her udder:






If she repeats what she did last year..............You can't get anything out of her teats until the day that she foals. They will fill out completely, I can get a sample, and she foals that night! Let's hope she remembers this from last year! LOL

Pam


----------



## cassie (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow oh my goodness Pam she is huge!! Lol the poor thing!

Her udder looks really really good! Wish we could help watch her for you! Hope you have been able to get some sleep still...Thank you for the pics!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow, Pam, she is big!! Big belly for a little girl!

It makes me feel better reading about how your girl bags but you can't get anything until the day she foals. My girl has been bagging up and I can only get a tiny bit but nothing good enough to test. Waiting for the day I can get _something_!


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 22, 2012)

cassie said:


> Wow oh my goodness Pam she is huge!! Lol the poor thing!
> 
> Her udder looks really really good! Wish we could help watch her for you! Hope you have been able to get some sleep still...Thank you for the pics!


Maybe one day I can get set up with Marestare so that you all can watch. I also use the Equipage transmitters on the mares. So far, I don't think she's close enough.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh my goodness! She's hanging looooooooowwwww. I used to have a mare, Sweet Pea, that was 29" and had had many foals. When she was 300 days or more, I'd swear she was doing to bottom out! It would look like her belly was below her knees!lol

Shouldn't be much longer for your girl. Heck, she'll probably go before Raven at this point.


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 22, 2012)

MeganH said:


> Wow, Pam, she is big!! Big belly for a little girl!
> 
> It makes me feel better reading about how your girl bags but you can't get anything until the day she foals. My girl has been bagging up and I can only get a tiny bit but nothing good enough to test. Waiting for the day I can get _something_!


Megan, your mare may be like Magic and not get any fluid in the teats until she's really close to foaling. My other mares all get fluid even before their udders get full and tight. So every mare is different!


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 22, 2012)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Oh my goodness! She's hanging looooooooowwwww. I used to have a mare, Sweet Pea, that was 29" and had had many foals. When she was 300 days or more, I'd swear she was doing to bottom out! It would look like her belly was below her knees!lol
> 
> Shouldn't be much longer for your girl. Heck, she'll probably go before Raven at this point.


Yes, Magic carries really low! And I should mention that Magic will be *20 years old *in April. So maybe that's why her tummy hangs so low! LOL This will be our second foal from Magic. She had a boy last year, so I'm hoping for a filly this time!

Nawwww, Raven will foal tonight! I repeat, Raven will foal tonight!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 22, 2012)

palsminihorses said:


> Yes, Magic carries really low! And I should mention that Magic will be *20 years old *in April. So maybe that's why her tummy hangs so low! LOL This will be our second foal from Magic. She had a boy last year, so I'm hoping for a filly this time!
> 
> Nawwww, Raven will foal tonight! I repeat, Raven will foal tonight!!


I'm going to hold you to that prediction!





Sending you positive thoughts for a filly from Magic!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 22, 2012)

Holy cow!!! What a belly and what mud! Yuck!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 22, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Magic is looking so good! I had a mare once at just under 28" and I promised her if she didn't foal in the next couple of days, I was going to tape a skateboard on her belly for her, to make it easier for her to get around.
> 
> She foaled that night! Guess the idea of a "duct-tape" belt wasn't what she was looking forward to!


How funny Diane! Magic is 31 inches, but she looks shorter because her belly is nearly on the ground! LOL


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 22, 2012)

HGFarm said:


> Holy cow!!! What a belly and what mud! Yuck!!


The mud is dreadful, and it is raining now *again!!! *Supposed to stop raining by tomorrow and be nice for the weekend...............and near 80 degrees on Sunday. I sure hope so! We need the sun to help dry up the mud! The girls are all in their stalls.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 23, 2012)

OMG, send some of that rain this way! We finally got rain last weekend- the first time since last December!! You would already never know it even rained. Well maybe one of your girls will 'pop' while they're in there!


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 23, 2012)

No change in Magic today. The mares are turned out for the day. It's sprinkling here, but not enough to put them up. Will check her this evening. I think she still has about six days to go. When her teats fill up, then I'll know she's close. With other mares, they can foal with an udder like Magic's. LOL


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 1, 2012)

Here is an update on two of our mares, Magic and Chrissy. Magic is at 318 days today. Her udder cannot possibly get any tighter!! She is starting to swell behind, and she had little wax crystals on her teats last night. Her milk is *extremely sticky* and dries to a 'glaze'...............if you know what I mean. I really thought that she might foal last night, but she didn't. This morning I found a soft poo pile in her stall. Here are a couple of pictures that I took of her this morning after I turned her out of her stall. Sorry, she wasn't brushed, and still had some shavings on her.











Chrissy is at 322 days today. She has a full udder, but it is not as tight as I think it will be. Her milk is not nearly as sticky as Magic's, so I think she has a few days to go yet. Here are pictures of Chrissy taken this morning:


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2012)

poor girls have that "I need to foal" look, they are looking close so not long now. I think their butts will need to loosen up and their nipples need to fill a bit yet but this can all happen soon.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh WOW!! I think you are going to have two new little babies before too long!!

Bless those two girls - they look as though they cant wait to get rid of all that exta weight.





Thanks for the up date!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 1, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> These two ladies are the epitome of "heavy in foal" !!!!!!
> 
> It sure looks like you'll have a baby darn quick! Especially from Magic! Chrissy looks like she has a little more time to go.
> 
> But, I wouldn't take my eyes off of Magic -- she looks READY!!


Yep, Magic is *ready!! *I checked her milk this evening, and it has changed to white now. Tested it on the refractometer, and it tested 'off the chart.' So I'm praying for a safe delivery tonight.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 1, 2012)

O exciting, hope to find an announcement of a new baby from you soon!!! Hoping for easy foaling and healthy momma and baby!!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 1, 2012)

It's a boy! Black with a large white blanket. Looks like tiny spots in it. He's still wet. She started labor about 8:15 PM. She was straining a lot with just the white sack showing. Poor Magic was really sweaty. Had hubby come to the barn to help get her away from the wall. Went in to check positioning and found one leg. Felt the head and had to 'fish around' to find the second leg. It must have been up over his head. Anyway, when she pushed hard again I was able to get ahold of both legs and got him out. Thank you God!! Magic is really tired, and I have given her some Banamine and some feed. She's eating and already passed the afterbirth. I'm headed back down to make sure he nurses. He's got 8.5 inch cannons, so he's got some legs. He'll have to 'duck' under to get a drink. LOL I'll take some pictures and will post them later.

Thank you all for your prayers!


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 1, 2012)

congrats can't wait to see photos






I am glad all went well. I had to work with my mare on friday also same birth issues. I have a sorrel pinto filly thank God.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 1, 2012)

Congrats on what sounds like a stunning boy! PICTURES!!!! LOL!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 1, 2012)

I was just going to make a note that I bet she will foal tonight- sounds like she could barely wait til dark! Congrats and can't wait to see your new baby! How tall is the sire? That sounds like awful long cannon bones! Is he huge? Measure from the point of the elbow straight to the ground and also his height from the end of the mane. What I do is find the results of all- add it up and divide by 3 for an average of what they will be. From elbow to ground, double the measurement and add 2".


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 1, 2012)

Here are the first few pictures I took of the new boy. They're not great. It's hard to get good photos of newborns. LOL Still working on nursing. I gave him a little taste of the milk, but he's still searching. Going back out to check on him.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 1, 2012)

HGFarm said:


> I was just going to make a note that I bet she will foal tonight- sounds like she could barely wait til dark! Congrats and can't wait to see your new baby! How tall is the sire? That sounds like awful long cannon bones! Is he huge? Measure from the point of the elbow straight to the ground and also his height from the end of the mane. What I do is find the results of all- add it up and divide by 3 for an average of what they will be. From elbow to ground, double the measurement and add 2".


I'll have to try that formula, Laurie. The sire is 34 inches, and Magic is 31.25.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 1, 2012)

Awww he is gorgeous!!! Sounds like he will mature right around 34", looks like he is a nice and refined boy too!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats on your gorgeous curly little boy



he is adorable and I can't wait to see him dry.


----------



## MeganH (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 2, 2012)

How is the lil boy this morning? I cant get over how curly his hair looks in those pics! Adorable!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Magic and the colt (haven't come up with a name yet) are doing well this morning. It took the colt 2.5 hours to find the milk bar. He was one of those colts that you just can't help! LOL He would get frustrated. So I watched from the house.

I was surprised at his curly hair too! We had a crazy 90 degrees here yesterday!! This guy came with hair for a 'normal' March or April! LOL It looked like he had spots in the blanket last night, but now it looks like it might just be longer black hair that is curly. I'll take some pictures when I let them out of the stall to stretch his long legs. LOL

Diane, the white goes way up almost to his withers. Still not sure about the shoulders. Let me ask you this.............He has 'tan' colored hair in his ears. Could he be a smokey black? Magic had a grulla colt last year by the same stallion, so I'm guessing she carries some kind of cream? I'm not that good with colors.

Melinda, Perky won't leave the barn and go outside. Magic is her 'best friend,' and she is staying by her stall. Magic doesn't seem to mind, for now, anyway. Course Magic is probably still tired. LOL She already didn't really want me to handle her baby.

I'll post some more pictures this afternoon, I promise!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2012)

I am so glad all is going well and thanks for the update. We will wait patiently for more photos
















*HURRY UP*


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh many many congrats!! Well done Magic!! What a gorgeous little colt - well not so little, look at those legs!!

Cant wait to see some more pics once he's dry and outside.

Like you I often find that foals 'object' to being helped to the milk bag and sometimes it also distresses the mare to have you fussing around with her new baby. We find that once all is well after the birth, most of the time if we step back and leave the pair alone, the foal works things out in it's own time - just as your boy did.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 2, 2012)

I let Magic and her colt out this afternoon. Tried to get some 'good' photos of him. Didn't happen! Magic kept taking him away from me. LOL Then the shadows were in the wrong place. Here are a couple anyway, and I'll get some better ones soon.........hopefully! LOL

Diane, I think his blanket has spots in it. Doesn't look much different 'dry' than it did 'wet.' That's interesting about the cream gene. I suspected that Magic carried it, but I never thought that the sire, Smokey, would or could carry it.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 2, 2012)

I couldn't resist posting this picture of the new colt. It shows his 'dished' face a little.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 3, 2012)

Congratulations on a gorgeous boy, Pam! You always get the nicest color! And BTW, good save! Nothing scarier than a mare in trouble!

Melba


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh thank you for the pictures - what a big strong colt!! And that little dished face is just adorable.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2012)

wow he is beautiful!


----------



## MeganH (Apr 3, 2012)

He really is adorable!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 3, 2012)

He is so cute. I love appies too! My appy mare lost her foal last ye ar never got out of the sack (which is the reason I started marestare)


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone! I'm just thrilled with him! It seems he gets cuter each day.

Yes, Melba, I was sweating right along with Magic when I was searching for the second leg! I'm so thankful it all worked out.

LittleBittyBritches, I'm so sorry that your appy mare lost her foal last year. That can happen a lot. So glad you're on Marestare now! I have the cameras and Equipage, but even with those, I had a mare go down and foal quickly last year. Pager went off. I headed to the barn, and before I got there, hubby hollered, "the foal is out!!" Sure enough, the sack hadn't broke. I was there quickly enough to get the filly out. Whew! Sending prayers your way for a safe foaling this year!

Pam


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 3, 2012)

He is such a cutie and definitely has a fabulous head!!! Smokey is doing pretty darn good for ya!!! Cant wait for Miss Em to finally foal as I am dying to see what she has too! Is Chrissy getting closer?


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 3, 2012)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> He is such a cutie and definitely has a fabulous head!!! Smokey is doing pretty darn good for ya!!! Cant wait for Miss Em to finally foal as I am dying to see what she has too! Is Chrissy getting closer?


Yes, I am really happy with Smokey's foals! I just wish they were a little shorter. LOL Can't have everything, I guess. I sure hope Miss Em comes through with another colored foal for you!!! Chrissy's udder is getting more firm, but still not 'there' yet. Last night she was rubbing her butt on everything! LOL She lays out flat to sleep, so she keeps the pager going off! LOL So far, I'm only keeping the Equipage on her at night. I'm thinking she should be close by this weekend. April 9th will be 330 days for her.


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 3, 2012)

palsminihorses said:


> I let Magic and her colt out this afternoon. Tried to get some 'good' photos of him. Didn't happen! Magic kept taking him away from me. LOL Then the shadows were in the wrong place. Here are a couple anyway, and I'll get some better ones soon.........hopefully! LOL
> 
> Diane, I think his blanket has spots in it. Doesn't look much different 'dry' than it did 'wet.' That's interesting about the cream gene. I suspected that Magic carried it, but I never thought that the sire, Smokey, would or could carry it.


LOVE his color and refinement! Congrats!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 3, 2012)

He is ADORABLE! Very nice boy... I agree he has too much roaning or color in the blanket area to be a snowcap, BUT, if he has white up by his neck, I bet he is going to clip off a near leopard! Or something close to it. He is just CUTE- congrats again!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Sandy and Laurie! He is learning to run with those long legs. Also rearing up on mama now and doing all the 'boy' things. So fun to watch! But Magic still tries to get between me and 'Fooler.'

Laurie, I'm having trouble coming up with a name for my foal, too! I'm thinking of 'PALS Foolish Pleasure' or 'PALS Foolish Pride.'


----------



## MeganH (Apr 3, 2012)

Ohh I like the Foolish Pride





Love his blanket!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 3, 2012)

MeganH said:


> Ohh I like the Foolish Pride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Megan! Melinda came up with another good name.........actually for Laurie, but it fits my colt perfectly!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey, if you like that name, use it!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 4, 2012)

HGFarm said:


> Hey, if you like that name, use it!!


Thanks, Laurie! I just may do that. I think it fits him.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, Chrissy may have some competition to see who foals next! 'Perky,' as we call her, seems to be catching up.......and passing Chrissy. Perky's udder is quite firm, and she's beginning to get loose behind. I was able to get some fluid out of her udder today, and it was *really sticky* and turned to a 'glaze.' So I will be putting the Equipage transmitter on her tonight, and she will be on camera. Perky is only about 30 inches tall. Here is Miss Perky:

*Maple Hollows Perfect Echo *is in foal to *Arions Destinys Magic Trick *(owned by Maple Hollow Farm)











Her udder from today:


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks, Diane! I'm pretty excited too! I forgot to mention that she is at 318 days today.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 4, 2012)

Yay!!! very exciting! Dont forget to post lots of pictures when she foals!!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 4, 2012)

YAY Pam, how exciting she is lovely! can't wait to see her foal


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 4, 2012)

Alright! Another one in the mix. Let's go girls!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 5, 2012)

What are the girls up to today? Also do we get to see more pictures of your lil guy???


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 5, 2012)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> What are the girls up to today? Also do we get to see more pictures of your lil guy???


The girls really haven't changed that much overnight. Chrissy's udder was a little more firm. Perky's udder seemed about the same. I checked Perky's milk just a while ago.............while I was out *trying *to get more pictures of Joker! LOL Perky is easy to check. Still *very sticky*. She set the pager off a couple of times last night. Chrissy drives me crazy laying out flat!!

Joker is friendly and likes for me to scratch him. So it's hard to get good pictures. Plus, Magic is still a 'real toot!' She tries to take Joker away as soon as she sees me! LOL He's quite full of himself!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh yes Pam - you have to keep the updates coming on a daily basis when the girls are this close - please!

And pictures of Joker from any angle will be perfectly acceptable!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 6, 2012)

Okay Ladies............Here's an update as of today. Perky has been acting a bit different today, so at noon I went out and put her Equipage transmitter back on her...........just to be safe. I believe that her belly shows more of a 'V' today. Milk is still very sticky. Not much change in udder. She is more swollen behind.











Chrissy's milk is getting more sticky, but not as sticky as Perky's.

I haven't introduced our palomino pintaloosa mare, Glitz, yet. I couldn't resist posting this picture of her scratching her big belly.






And here's another one of her. She's about 30 inches. She has a small udder started, but she looks so much bigger than the other girls.






And Anna, as far as pictures of Joker go..............I'm simply not fast enough to snap a picture of him. When I turn him out in the mornings, I take my camera with me to try to get some pictures. Well, he's racing around and rearing and kicking up his heels. I go ahead and clean my stalls, hoping to get a good picture, but it just doesn't happen. If I go into the pen with him, Magic (mama) takes him away. He'll come up to me outside the fence for me to scratch him, but then he's too close to get a picture of. I'll keep trying, I promise!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 6, 2012)

Sooo exciting!!! And would you look at the size of THAT belly LOL!!!! I agree though that any angles of the baby are perfectly fine LOL! And we like running and bucking pictures too hehehe!


----------



## Becky (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow! Perky's udder looks ready to foal to me. Hope you have a new baby soon!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 7, 2012)

wow Perky's tummy and udder shout "ready to go" so fingers crossed for a safe and easy foaling. Glitz looks like a barrel on legs




I love the pic of her scratching, that should be framed and hung in the kitchen


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, no foal announcements from here! LOL I really thought that Perky might foal last night, but she proved me wrong again! LOL She is even more swollen behind today. So I have left her Equipage on while I work around the house/yard. Hubby went to the feedstore because I'm not going anywhere. Grin.

'A barrel on legs' describes Glitz well. LOL She's a hoot and is only at 305 days today! She has a small udder started.

Maybe someone on here will get an Easter Bunny........I mean Easter Foal!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 7, 2012)

Here are some pictures that I took of 'Joker' this morning. He still seems kind of 'skinny' to me, but I guess I'm used to seeing 'chunky monkeys.' LOL He's certainly full of himself! LOL


----------



## Eagle (Apr 7, 2012)

He is gorgeous



Thanks for the update



Can you take some pics of Perky later


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 7, 2012)

Perky looks ready and Glitz is HUGE! Poor thing. And Joker is AWESOME!!!! Thanks for the udpates and the new pics.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh he is just so cute - he also looks as though he could be quite the mischief maker?

Sending good wishes for safe foalings.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 7, 2012)

What a beautiful appy baby! Love him.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 7, 2012)

O yay, he looks awesome, thanks for the new pics!!! I hope Perky foals soon as we are dying to see her baby!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone for your comments about Joker! Yes, he's a real stinker!

OKAY, BIG NEWS!!! Perky foaled this evening about 8:15 PM. I was dying to get on here to tell everyone, but we had company!!! They got to witness the birth too. It was a really tight fit, and one leg was back a ways. *He *slid right out once I got his head out. He appears to be solid bay. Couldn't find any pinto spots on him. He found the milk bar without much help. Perky is a *wonderful mom!! *Oh, and he has 7 1/4 inch cannons. He is so spunky and is already bucking!!! I've been watching him on camera. I took a few pictures. I'll get them uploaded and post them before I go to bed. Thank you so much for all of the good wishes for a safe foaling!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks, Diane!! I was hoping for an Easter foal, but he actually arrived on April 7th. I'm uploading the pictures to Photobucket now. So I'll post them as soon as they're up. I'll have to get 'dry' pictures tomorrow..............oh, I guess it's already Easter where you are. LOL


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 8, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the new little guy. Geez, he seems so much smaller than Joker! He is, actually! LOL


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks so much, Diane! I'm heading to bed now. Chrissy has already set the pager off, but she likes to sleep out flat. Sigh.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations Pam! So excited for you.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations Pam and well done Perky. He is so cutie, I can't wait to see him dry


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh congratulations Pam and well done Perky - what a cute little fella! Good job you were there to help!





Cant wait for the dry pics.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 8, 2012)

Congrats!!! He is adorable, cant wait for more dry pictures!!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 8, 2012)

Okay, I can't figure out how to put an 'update' in my orignal post.................to let others know that one of our mares foaled, like Targetsmom did. If someone can tell me how to do that, I'll try. Maybe it's lack of sleep, or that I'm not that good with computers. LOL

Here are some updated pictures of our new little boy. He's a doll! And he followed his mama right outside for the first time. So smart! LOL I will probably have to have help in naming him too. Sire is *Arions Destinys Magic Trick *and Dam is *Maple Hollows Perfect Echo.*
















I forgot to ask is you think he is bay? My neighbor said she thought he might be buckskin?


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 8, 2012)

Also, Chrissy is showing wax today! She set the pager off several times last night. I could honestly see her having some contractions, then she would bite her side really hard. Very strange! I sure hope the foal was getting into the proper position!! Here are pictures taken today.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 8, 2012)

wow he is just adorable and I really need to give him a squeeze and a kiss




He looks bay to me but I am rubbish at colours





How about *Maple Hollows Perfect Magic **aka perfect*

Crissy is looking good





To change the tittle go to your original post, click Edit, then click Use full editor, now you should be able to change the title.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 8, 2012)

Eagle said:


> wow he is just adorable and I really need to give him a squeeze and a kiss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Renee!! It worked, and I don't think I would have ever figured that out on my own. LOL Good name! My prefix is 'PALS,' so it could be 'PALS Perfect Magic!! I thought about putting 'Trick' or 'Trickster' in there somewhere.


----------



## little lady (Apr 8, 2012)

Congrats on your new lil fella! I say he is bay.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah silly me, sorry I did copy/paste





PALS Perfect Trickster 

PALS Magic Trickster

PALS Tricky Destiny


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 8, 2012)

little lady said:


> Congrats on your new lil fella! I say he is bay.


Thank you! And I'm thinking 'bay' too.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes your colt is bay and congrats on another cute foal! I dont think Joker is thin at all- perhaps he is more refined than you are used to? They both look very healthy.... oh man, are they going to have a GREAT time playing together!

Got an Easter foal yet? I bet with your other mare waxing, you might get one!

Perfect Magical Trick


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 8, 2012)

Congrats on your new boy and he is such a doll and a pretty little head. And Yes I agree he is bay but just beautiful.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 8, 2012)

HGFarm said:


> Yes your colt is bay and congrats on another cute foal! I dont think Joker is thin at all- perhaps he is more refined than you are used to? They both look very healthy.... oh man, are they going to have a GREAT time playing together!
> 
> Got an Easter foal yet? I bet with your other mare waxing, you might get one!
> 
> Perfect Magical Trick


Oh, I like that name Laurie! Yes, I'm guessing that Joker is just more refined than I'm used to. LOL

No Easter foal yet, but I wouldn't be surprised if she foals before midnight!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Karina and Diane! I'm quite pleased with both of them, and so far, they are friendly!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh goodie, another baby coming!! Wishing for the best and can't wait for pics!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 8, 2012)

O exciting that you have another going to foal soon! Perky's lil guy looks great though! I love all the names that everyone came up with! Perfect Magic and Magic Trickster are my faves. Cant wait to see your foal announcement for the next one!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 9, 2012)

No foal to announce! I can't believe that Chrissy didn't foal! I was ready to jump up and put my jeans on about 3:00 AM this morning!! But, then, she decided that it wasn't time! Sigh. I've never witnessed another mare having some contractions, but still not foaling!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 9, 2012)

Tell Chrissy to hurry it up LOL! We need more spots and if you get the filly fairy make sure and catch her and send her back to me, she seems to have escaped!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 9, 2012)

Once again, I'm hoping that Chrissy can't hold on much longer! Hoping for a new foal tonight!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, another night *without a foal!! LOL *I personally haven't had a mini mare with wax.......and then not foal that night! This is new for Chrissy! We have had two foals from her, and she never even really waxed before. Geez! But, then, I think about Parmela's Raven............having all that wax and holding onto her foal for several days!! Mares!! I'll be turning Chrissy back out after she eats her breakfast, but I will leave her transmitter on her, *again!! *LOL

Yes, Diane, I think this year the mares are doing really strange things! LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

I feel your pain! Ellie didnt foal either....About 2 wks ago Destiny (mom's mare) waxed and then her udder shrunk back down, has slowly been building up again but was so weird! We need to make our mares read the foaling manual.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 10, 2012)

I know what you all mean. I was shocked at how long Raven had TONS of wax and then dripping milk and still no baby! It was crazy. And because of that we were sure, and planned accordingly, that there would be a problem with the colostrum. Oddly enough, there wasn't and the transfer was very good. I'd expected with all those days of dripping that maybe the good stuff was gone. So, my point is, be careful with your foals and maybe consider having them checked if your mare dripped for too long prior to foaling.

Here's to hoping TONIGHT finally brings a healthy and beautiful baby!!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder, Parmela. So far, Chrissy isn't dripping..............but it looks like she could start at any time! Here are pictures taken this morning.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 10, 2012)

Tonight will be the night judging by those boobies


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 10, 2012)

Since I don't have picture of a *new foal *to show..............here are a couple of the two boys:


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 10, 2012)

Your boys are just beautiful.

And I agree with Renee she has to foal tonight with those big boobies


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 10, 2012)

bannerminis said:


> Your boys are just beautiful.
> 
> And I agree with Renee she has to foal tonight with those big boobies


Thanks Karina! We're pretty proud of them.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't decide which one I like best so I will just have to take them both


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

They are both gorgeous! Love the spots but of course am partial to the MT baby LOL!!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 10, 2012)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> They are both gorgeous! Love the spots but of course am partial to the MT baby LOL!!!


He really is a doll, Melinda! We have been outside moving panels around to make another, larger pen for the mares with babies to go.............before they go out to the big field.

I suspect that Chrissy will foal sometime between evening and morning. Last year she foaled at 3:30 AM!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 10, 2012)

What a great pair of gorgeous boys!! Thanks for the updated pictures.





But I'm positive that you will be showing us pics of your NEW baby in the morning!!





Safe and smooth foaling!


----------



## Becky (Apr 10, 2012)

Chrissy certainly has the udder of a mare ready to foal. I guess somebody needs to tell her that!

Love the two little guys. Too cute!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 10, 2012)

Becky said:


> Chrissy certainly has the udder of a mare ready to foal. I guess somebody needs to tell her that!
> 
> Love the two little guys. Too cute!


I actually did tell Chrissy *it is time!! *LOL The sticky wax has been dripping on her hind legs! Told her that she didn't necessarily need to wait until the wee hours to go ahead and foal! LOL

Becky, I saw on the news where OK is expecting some stormy weather later. Then it's supposed to reach us too.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 10, 2012)

My talk with Chrissy worked!! We have a new foal!! She set the pager off about 7:30 PM. I am so excited to announce that Chrissy has a *black leopard filly!!!* Yay! Finally, a filly! I'm uploading pictures to Photobucket as we speak, so I'll be posting some 'wet' photos soon. She hasn't found the milk bar yet. Chrissy is laying down a lot too. Gave her some Banamine. Might have to give her another dose.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 10, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS! It sounds like you not only caught the 'filly fairy', but you got the 'color fairy' too! YEA! Waiting for pix.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

WOOHOO Congratulations! Cant wait to see pictures! Now quick send the spotted filly fairy here so that Mars can foal!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 10, 2012)

Here are the first pictures of Chrissy's new filly. Her cannon bones measure 8 inches, so she may be 'borderline' for A. She's got the finest boned legs!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 10, 2012)

WOW I was so busy watching Laney foal I didn't realise you had a new filly baby too!! YAY two gorgeous filly's in one night!!

she is gorgeous congratulations Pam!! what a lovely marked filly!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness Pam, she's BEAUTIFUL!!! Look how refined she is and her pretty head and long neck! Plus COLOR!!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 10, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOW!!



So that was worth the wait!!! How awesome- congrats!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 11, 2012)

Congratulations, Pam! You sure do get lots of spots over there! You putting something in the water? If you find a couple strange mares in with Smokey, don't worry, they're just visiting from over east.

Melba


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 11, 2012)

congrats she is just beautiful


----------



## MeganH (Apr 11, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh WOW!!!! Now that is one fancy colored filly!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats on your new gorgeous spotty girl. The mares have been busy today and also very accommodating by foaling in day and evening time.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh many congratulations!! A perfect little filly and spots too - how brilliant is that!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 11, 2012)

OMG she is gorgeous!!!! Send her here after weaning ROFL! Chrissy is definitely a great cross for Smokey!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh Pam, she is just stunning! Congratulations


----------



## Becky (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh wow! Every Appaloosa breeders dream! A BIG congratulations!!



> Becky, I saw on the news where OK is expecting some stormy weather later. Then it's supposed to reach us too.


Yes, small storms moving in now and the rest of the week could be quite bad. You know the potential is there when the weathermen are telling you to go over your severe weather plan.



Hope none of us get that kind of severe weather!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your kind compliments! Both Chrissy and her filly are doing fine now. Chrissy kept cramping and wanting to lay down, so I gave her another dose of Banamine. It worked. We had to help the filly find the milk bar. And Chrissy is one of those mares who *does not *want you to help! LOL Hubby had to hold Chrissy while I tried to guide the filly (need a name) to the teat. Finally got that done! Then we watched the camera from the house to be sure that she could still find the milk bar! She could! Woo Hoo! And I should say that this filly is *wired!! *Everytime I would wake up to check on her, she was racing around the stall, kicking at her mama and just being a *real live wire!! *LOL

I will be trying to get pictures today. Not sure if I can let her out or not. It's much cooler here today, with wind. And Chrissy will stay between me and the camera! LOL But I can't wait to get some 'dry' pictures!

Hey Melba, Smokey would be more than happy to see any of your mares! LOL You're close enough, too!



Come over and see us!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh my what a beautiful filly! She is gorgeous! Love her spots.


----------



## little lady (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats! She looks so refined and has lots o spots!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks again for the compliments on the filly. Here are a few pictures that I took of her when I let them outside. The sun came out, and it got in the 60's, so a nice day!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 11, 2012)

Very pretty and lots of leg and neck. She is a beauty


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 11, 2012)

Gorgeous! She is definitely a colorful and refined girl!


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 11, 2012)

I just drool every time I see her color!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 12, 2012)

We need more pictures of all of your babies!!!! Who else do you have left to foal and when are they due?


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 12, 2012)

Okay, I took some more pictures of the three foals this morning. Here is 'PALS Perfect Trick.' He's a hoot to watch. He's always showing out!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's a picture of 'PALS Smokin Hot Joker.' It's hard now to get pictures of him because he comes right up to me to be scratched. Grin.






And here is a picture of the filly. I need to work on a name for her................besides 'Baby Girl.' LOL


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 12, 2012)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> We need more pictures of all of your babies!!!! Who else do you have left to foal and when are they due?


I have two more mares to foal this month. You've seen some pictures of the 'barrel with legs,' Glitz. LOL The other mare is Brandy. She's a bay mare, and this will be her first foal by Smokey. I need to comb out her mane and get some pictures of her. LOL Brandy should foal next, and she will be at 330 days on the 23rd. Glitz will be 320 days on the 22nd. Glitz has foaled anywhere from 307 to 330 days. She doesn't have much udder going yet.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 12, 2012)

They are adorable Pam, thanks for sharing.



What are their stable names?


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 12, 2012)

Eagle said:


> They are adorable Pam, thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> What are their stable names?


Thanks Renee! Stable names are 'Joker,' Trick or Trickster' and 'Baby Girl.' I've got to come up with a good name for the filly. LOL


----------



## Eagle (Apr 12, 2012)

Me likes


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh they are both so cute!! Love their names too - we had a major foaling year in 2010 and foals 11, 12 and 13 ended up as Lily, Millie and Billy for their stable names LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 13, 2012)

Your best one Anna was "spot bum"




lots of imagination there



How about a picture of him? he is adorable!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 13, 2012)

Just for you Renee - Spot Bum with g/daughter at the evening performance Mini HOYS 2010 when he was Reserve Grand Supreme Spotty. Right now he's fat, furry, more spotted but also getting 'lighter' as the dark area of his coat fades. Two or three of the mares are in foal to him for this July.


----------



## MeganH (Apr 13, 2012)

LOL that is too funny! Spot Bum is very handsome!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 13, 2012)

Adorable! I just love him, does he want to come and live with me?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 13, 2012)

LOL!! I dont think Cathy would let him go - well not for a good few years yet. Also he is one of g/son's favourites as he is strongly enough built for the 'small's' to sit on. In fact he is so placid (when there are not girls around) that he is usually dragged out of the field for the 'sit on' stints when small's come to visit. Quite frankly it is not so much that he is placid, more that he is a guzzle guts and as long as he can have his head down noshing on anything, he doesn't much are what anyone is doing to him. LOL!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 13, 2012)

AnnaC, your 'Spot Bum' is quite nice! Congrats on his wins!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 15, 2012)

The three foals are doing just great. We got some much-needed rain today. Foals were outside for awhile, but I brought them back in early. Since it will be probably a week before our next mare foals, I thought I would introduce you to *Cooks Early Brandy. *She is 18 years old. She has quite a show record 'back in her day.' This will be her first foal by Smokey. Brandy will be 330 days on April 23rd. She tends to foal close to 330 days. Brandy has the *longest *mane, and I worked hard to get the dreadlocks out of it the other day! LOL It's hard to see her pretty head under all that forelock too!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 16, 2012)

She is so pretty and I love the long manes and forelocks although I do also hate dealing with the dreadlocks LOL

Here is Rosie my old lady she is 21 this yr but these pics were taken when she was 18yrs young


----------



## Eagle (Apr 16, 2012)

Pam she is gorgeous and I too love a long mane, this is Dipinto's mum before I sold he last year. Sorry she is so dirty


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 16, 2012)

I think we should have a competition on best mini hair do LOL


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 16, 2012)

bannerminis said:


> She is so pretty and I love the long manes and forelocks although I do also hate dealing with the dreadlocks LOL
> 
> Here is Rosie my old lady she is 21 this yr but these pics were taken when she was 18yrs young


Karina, your Rosie looks great! Her mane looks a lot like Brandy's. I have even cut Brandy's mane before, and it grew back very quickly! Thanks for sharing your pictures!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 16, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Pam she is gorgeous and I too love a long mane, this is Dipinto's mum before I sold he last year. Sorry she is so dirty


WOW, Renee. Now *that's *a long mane!! Dirty? I was thinking how clean she looked!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 16, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> What a beautiful girl!! I too, love the long manes. This is Hot Shot, a Falabella stallion (grandson of El Rey) who will not stand far enough away from you when you're trying to get picture -- so he always looks like he has a mammoth head!


Diane, what a fine looking gent!! Love his *long mane! *And, yes, it's hard to get pictures when the horse is following you around! LOL Gotta love 'em! Thanks for sharing Hot Shot with us!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 17, 2012)

Cmon I want details LOL!!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, I guess I'm not as good as I thought I was at predicting when a mare will foal! LOL I believed that we had a few days 'free' before Brandy or Glitz would foal, so we had planned a 'day trip' today to take my aunt to a casino. She loves to go and hadn't been since she lost her husband in Feb. One of my cousins went with us, along with my hubby. Brandy's udder was tight, but teats weren't filled out like I thought they should be. She wasn't swollen behind. She ate her breakfast, and I turned her out with two mares with foals, plus Glitz (still pregnant). We left about 8:00 AM and returned at 5:30 PM. I immediately started looking at mares/foals to make sure that everyone was where they belonged. Then I suddenly see an *extra foal!!! *The foal is next to Brandy. We found a 'dry' *solid bay filly!! *She looks just like her mama. This is the first solid (really solid) foal that Smokey has sired. I thanked the Good Lord that Brandy and the new filly seemed to arrive safely without our help! Whew! The filly has a really pretty head with tiny ears. I haven't even measured her cannons yet. I snapped a few pictures after we got them into their stall. I'll post them in a little bit.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 17, 2012)

Yay congrats, and glad everything went well! Cant wait to see pictures. And you never know she may color out later.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow! Congratulations!!! On the new foal and for being so lucky! Doesn't it frustrate you when we watch and watch these mares, plan, test milk, poke udders, etc and then they just lay down and have one when we don't expect it???? The good news is you have a healthy, live foal.!! Pic please!


----------



## Becky (Apr 17, 2012)

Boy, isn't that the truth, Parmela!!

Congratulations, Pam. Looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 17, 2012)

Here are some photos of Brandy's filly. I couldn't get the first one 'flipped' in Photobucket. Sorry about that.





















Not the best pictures. I'll get better pictures tomorrow when I turn them back outside. Geez, guess she has already 'met' the other mares/foals! I still can't believe she foaled in the daytime!! This is an experienced broodmare who has foaled at night for us! Goes to show you that they don't always follow their same pattern! UGHHHH!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 17, 2012)

oooo congrats, she is gorgeous, and what great color!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 17, 2012)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Wow! Congratulations!!! On the new foal and for being so lucky! Doesn't it frustrate you when we watch and watch these mares, plan, test milk, poke udders, etc and then they just lay down and have one when we don't expect it???? The good news is you have a healthy, live foal.!! Pic please!


If I would have had *any *thought that Brandy might foal today, one of us would have stayed home today! My aunt is 83 years old and was really looking forward to going on this outting today. I'm so thankful for a healthy mare and foal!


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 18, 2012)

OMG! So lucky! Congrats!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 18, 2012)

Congrats on another new baby and what a doll she is. I am guessing Brandy crossed her legs till she saw you head out the driveway and then once she was sure you were gone she got down to business




:rofl





The only thing in its favour + the fact that the foal was positioned correctly is that outside with the other mares she would have felt the need to get up quickly to defend her baby from other mares thus tearing the sack. That is always my biggest fear is that they will foal without me but if they are in the stable on their own that they feel so secure that they are in no hurry to get up to check on their bundle of joy and you might have a foal that is not able to get out of the sack on its own.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 18, 2012)

Congratulations on Your early surprise! Cant wait for dry pics


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 18, 2012)

Here are pictures of 'Miss Lucky Lady' outside. And, Karina, I think you were right about Brandy getting up quickly to help her foal get out of the sack. I found the sack still attached to the placenta. Everything looked good. And Diane, yes I think she watched up drive out of the driveway!! She has foaled for us twice, but always at night. Very sneaky, indeed!!
















Take a look at the *long, feathered *fetlocks on this girl! I have never had a foal with that much leg hair!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 18, 2012)

Congratulations, she is just adorable. I am so glad all went well


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I just hate when that happens- my very first Mini foal was born during the day and suffocated in the sac... I have been paranoid ever since! Congrats on a lovely baby and so glad all went well. She's a cutie!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh she is just so darn cute, bless her. Please keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 18, 2012)

_What a darling baby._

_Congratulations!_

_I'm getting the 'itch' and beating myself up for not breeding anyone for this year._

_Dang .... _


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Equuisize! Love your 'Z Family' names!

I decided I would post some updated pictures of our palomino pintaloosa mare, *Darmonds Gold N Glitter (aka Glitz). *She is at 321 days today and beginning feel miserable, I think. Here are a couple of pictures. I finally got one with her head up! LOL She's a little porker, for sure! The one picture where she is scratching her belly has little Trickster wondering what on earth she is doing! LOL


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 23, 2012)

Diane, I think she is getting the foal into position. She rolls during the day, when she's not eating! LOL And she's rubbing her butt on everything.........hence the dark marks above her tail! Her udder does not seem close to 'ready.' It is still soft, but filling. She carried her last foal 330 days. So I'm hoping she gets in gear and starts making some big changes! LOL


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2012)

Pam she is adorable! Thanks for sharing such great pics



She does look a little hungry though


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks Renee and Diane! Glitz is a favorite of mine. She loves her cookies! LOL And she is just the best little mare to let me check her udder. She actually likes it and will nuzzle my arm!



She is bred to our snowcap, Smokey. So I'm 'hoping for spots' and praying for healthy.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 27, 2012)

Not much change in Glitz. I *do *believe that the foal is getting into position. She had a little swelling in her 'hoo-ha,' then it went away. Thinking the foal was putting pressure on her. Her udder is getting fuller, but not tight enough yet. She carried 338 days last year! She's at 325 days today. I'm hoping she won't carry as long as she did last year. LOL

Here are some better pictures of our newest baby girl, "PALS Aces Lucky Lady."


----------



## Becky (Apr 27, 2012)

Awww, isn't she sweet? I've had so many colts here the past couple of years, I've forgotten what fillies look like!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Diane! She really is a cute filly.............even *without spots! *LOL But you know how we are! LOL


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 27, 2012)

Becky said:


> Awww, isn't she sweet? I've had so many colts here the past couple of years, I've forgotten what fillies look like!


She is sweet Becky, but she's not too sure about me yet. She's the one who arrived *without *any help! LOL Did you happen to see Ron's yearling filly at the show? He said that she did really well.





And maybe the Filly Fairy will visit your farm soon!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2012)

What an adorable little fur ball



I am smitten with bays


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Renee! And, yes, she has *lots of fur! *LOL


----------



## Becky (Apr 27, 2012)

Pam, I did see Rons' filly at the show last weekend. She is GORGEOUS!!!! Great color on that appy girl! She was second in her color class at the Friday show. She should have won it! Ron said she won the color class at the second show. She should have. I had the pleasure of holding her for Ron before her class on Friday. I might just have to see if I can talk Ron into letting me take her to Regionals and World for him.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 27, 2012)

Becky said:


> Pam, I did see Rons' filly at the show last weekend. She is GORGEOUS!!!! Great color on that appy girl! She was second in her color class at the Friday show. She should have won it! Ron said she won the color class at the second show. She should have. I had the pleasure of holding her for Ron before her class on Friday. I might just have to see if I can talk Ron into letting me take her to Regionals and World for him.


Becky, I am *SO HAPPY *to hear those kind words from you!! That would just be *so awesome *if you could take her to Regionals or World!! Hubby and I would be doing a 'road trip!' I am doing the happy dance!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 29, 2012)

I think we need to see some updated pictures of all of your foals! Never get tired of new foal pictures!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 29, 2012)

Believe it or not, I take my camera out to the barn when I turn the mares/foals out in the mornings. That's when they really show off! Of course, I'm not too good at capturing great shots. I'll have to go ahead and upload some just to keep you satisfied for a while. LOL

I don't think that Glitz is 'super close' yet, but I am putting the Equipage on her at nights now. Thankfully, she's not one that lays out flat to sleep! LOL She was a little cranky with me this evening, and that's not like her. So maybe she's getting closer.


----------



## cassie (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm a bit behind with all of tis t the onent sorry Pam, your new filly is soo lovely!!! Such rich colouring, just gorgeous!!

N your mare is so fat lol n so beautiful, can't wait to see her baby



thanks for sharing


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 30, 2012)

OK I have been waiting patiently



for pics and still dont see em LOL!!!








Cant wait to see what Glitz has too!



Tell her to hurry up and make sure not to burn her baby!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 1, 2012)

Sorry for the delay in updated pictures! It rained yesterday morning, so didn't get to take any newer ones. So I'll go ahead and put up the ones I have. First off is Lucky Lady meeting three of my other mares.






Here is DejaVu. Picture isn't great, as she was in the shaded area. I'm anxious to clip her so I can see more spots on her face! LOL






Here's Joker checking out Lucky Lady. They were a bit wet from rain in this picture.






And last, but not least is Trickster showing off his cute self! LOL


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2012)

Wow they are all so gorgeous!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 1, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I only see 2 pictures -- and they are GRAND! But, we're missing some!!!! PLEASE post them -- I can't wait to see them. And I'm with you -- DejaVu is so pretty, and I can't wait to see what's she hiding under that foal coat!!!


Hmmmm, all four pictures come up when I'm looking at it. Not sure what the problem would be.


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2012)

Don't worry Pam (it's that time






)



:rofl


----------



## Sandy B (May 1, 2012)

They are all just way too cute!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 1, 2012)

Yay for pictures !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just love that Dejavu! She definitely needs to come live with me! All of your other babies are just precious too, love the pic of Lucky Lady and the three mares, super cute! Who are the three mares they all look pretty appy and pretty pretty LOL! Your boys both have pretty ornery looks hehehe, Trickster has the innocent ornery look though hehehe!

How is miss Glitz today, looking any closer?


----------



## palsminihorses (May 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone! They are just so fun to watch! It's no wonder it takes me an hour to clean just five stalls.............I have to keep stopping to scratch the boys and Deja. Lucky Lady won't go too far from her mama yet. The two boys love to race around and play...............and bite the handles of my wheelbarrow. LOL

Melinda, the three mares in the picture with Lucky Lady are three appy mares. They are all daughters of Komokos Blue Eagle that I kept. The one in the middle is in foal (pretty sure, anyway) to Smokey, but not due until Sept. She didn't show heat last year while nursing her foal, but came in after we weaned her foal. So I decided I didn't want to wait...............as this will be her first foal by Smokey! And the other two mares are just three years old. I'm thinking of maybe breeding them this year. In fact, one was in heat yesterday. LOL

Glitz is making progress with her udder. Still not what I would call 'ready.' She has been doing a lot of rolling, and of course, she sits on her butt and scratches her belly several times a day! LOL I think the foal is moving more into position too. I'll try to get updated pictures of her too.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 1, 2012)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Trickster has the innocent ornery look though hehehe!


I forgot to mention that Trickster got in trouble yesterday. The little stinker came up behind me and reared up on me! LOL I explained to him that that kind of behavior, with me, isn't appropriate. LOL He just ran off, bucking. LOL


----------



## AnnaC (May 1, 2012)

Oh you have some really beautiful babies and I love those three mares of yours (that's a great picture of the 'hello I'm ME who are you?' LOL!!

Hopefully Glitz wont keep us waiting much longer to see her special baby!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 1, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Oh you have some really beautiful babies and I love those three mares of yours (that's a great picture of the 'hello I'm ME who are you?' LOL!!
> 
> Hopefully Glitz wont keep us waiting much longer to see her special baby!


Thank you Anna! I really need to get updated pictures of all of my mares.............and get them on the website!!


----------



## kay56649 (May 2, 2012)

What beautiful foals!!!! I love the appy!!! My mini was born on April 17, 2012! That must have been a good day i guess!


----------



## MeganH (May 2, 2012)

Thank you for the photos! What a beautiful set of foals!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 2, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I can't wait to see the upcoming baby. I always thought Blue Eagle was just a stunning boy -- and the girls are beautiful. So, September, it is! I'll be looking forward to it!!


I've been told by other breeders that the Blue Eagle daughters have been good producers of appy foals. The older daughter, when bred to a pintaloosa stallion, produced a lovely *pinto *colt! LOL I'm hoping for appy from Smokey. Grin


----------



## palsminihorses (May 2, 2012)

Kay, yes April 17th was a special day for both of us!

Thank you for your kind comments Megan!

Okay, here are pictures of Glitz, taken today. If you see dark spots on her, it is stains from mulberries! LOL We have a huge mulberry tree near our barnlot, and the berries are falling now. So we have plenty of purple spotted horses! LOL Glitz's udder has a ways to go yet, but it was firmer this morning than it has been.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 3, 2012)

Okay, I couldn't stand it! It's really warm here now, so I got out my clippers and thought I'd see if any of the foals would let me clip them! LOL They aren't halter broke, but they have so much hair, and they love to be scratched. Would you believe that all three that I tried, actually let me clip them!! I didn't get them finished, but at least I got a good start. Trickster has changed colors!






DejaVu actually has 'halo' spots over her body! I didn't get her whole back done, but you can get the idea.











And this is Joker's rear with lots of tiny spots!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 3, 2012)

Awesome pictures, love the color on both Joker and DejaVu! Trickster sure turned dark but you will be surprised how much red comes back in. They all look great, now we need a full body shot of Joker too! LOL, I know Im just never satisfied am I?


----------



## palsminihorses (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Melinda. Yes, I'll try to get more of Joker clipped. My blades dulled quickly with the dirty babies! LOL I have one more new set to use. I'm using my Laube cordless Speed Feed. They're wonderful to do the foals with!


----------



## Eagle (May 4, 2012)

Wow Pam they are just stunning, please share some more pics


----------



## palsminihorses (May 4, 2012)

Thanks Diane and Renee! I actually had to put sunscreen on Deja and Joker today because it got so hot. I will have to put it on them again tomorrow since it will be close to 90 degrees here! It's way too early for this kind of heat!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 6, 2012)

I took some updated pictures of Glitz today. I believe that the foal has dropped now. Her udder isn't as 'tight' as I think it should be. She was swollen this morning, but not red inside yet. She rolled and scratched her belly by 'sitting' again. And she walks like she is miserable. It got up to 88 degrees here today..............and humid. It's thundering outside now. Hoping it will rain, as we really need it! Anyway, let me know what you 'experts' think about the way she looks now.


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2012)

goodness she sure looks ready to drop!!! she is massive poor gorgeous girl!

I love your little babies!! so adorable!

Trickster is living up to his name with the colour changing LOL my colt Finn did a similar thing I hope you dont mind a couple of pics, very similar colour to Trickster






at a few days old,




his and my first clipping try hehe

and now at 7 months old fluffy as and ready for winter LOL

I can't wait to see how he looks in the summer so excited


----------



## palsminihorses (May 6, 2012)

Cassie, Finn's coloring is so close to Trickster's! Thanks for sharing! I still need to get his head clipped so it doesn't look like his head is 'red' and his body is 'chocolate.' LOL


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2012)

palsminihorses said:


> Cassie, Finn's coloring is so close to Trickster's! Thanks for sharing! I still need to get his head clipped so it doesn't look like his head is 'red' and his body is 'chocolate.' LOL


your very welcome Pam



I'm glad you were ok with posting the pics of Finn





oh please post pics of Trickster after you get his head clipped



he has such a lovely head I can't wait to see it without the fluffy foal coat hehe. (I am so tempted to clip Finn's head LOL he has such a coat on him his head doesn't look as pretty as it used to LOL n Im hoping its still hiding there under ALL that fluff!)

I love your gorgeous babies congrats again!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Cassie! And I'm sure Finn still has a beautiful head under all that fuzz. LOL


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2012)

palsminihorses said:


> Thanks Cassie! And I'm sure Finn still has a beautiful head under all that fuzz. LOL


haha heres hoping





I hope Glitz has her gorgeous baby really soon for you



she sure looks ready!! I can't wait to see what she has she is just SOOO beautiful!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 7, 2012)

You haven't by any chance got another foal have you?? Glitz looks as though she going to present you with a new baby any minute now!!

No wonder she walks around looking bit mizz - carrying all that weight must be quite a strain, bless her.

Good luck and safe foaling!


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2012)

Yes I agree that you will see a new baby very soon


----------



## palsminihorses (May 7, 2012)

Well, still no baby from Glitz! I'm heading out to feed, and I will be checking her udder to see if it is any 'tighter' this morning. She has been wearing her Equipage at night. She doesn't lay out flat much at all. Maybe because she is *so round! *LOL We had a thunder storm last night, so I thought that might trigger something. But *no! *She'll look lovely when I turn her out to roll in the mud! LOL


----------



## palsminihorses (May 7, 2012)

Been watching Glitz all morning while I got my stalls cleaned. She walked off by herself, after the usual 'meet n greet' with her friends. After I got done with chores, I took a sample of her milk. She's testing 'ready' on my pool strips. Plus I checked the refractometer, and her colostrum is testing 'off the chart!' I went back out and put her Equipage on her because it's hard to keep an eye on her *at all times *when she's outside. She's been rolling again, so I'm praying she has her foal in position.


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2012)

how exciting





Sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling


----------



## maplehollow (May 7, 2012)

Exciting, hope to see an announcement of a healthy and colorful foal soon!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 7, 2012)

Oooooooo so exciting!! Saying prayers for a safe smooth foaling.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 7, 2012)

I guess she's going to make us wait until tonight. I'll be putting her in her stall in just a bit. It's about time to feed everyone!


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2012)

oooh so excited to hear Glitz is testing ready!! praying for safe foaling for you Pam and a gorgeous little foal safe on the ground before to long! come on Glitz we want to see your baby!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 7, 2012)

Thank you all for well-wishes and prayers! Glitz is still holding onto her baby! LOL She is standing in her favorite spot and not acting any different, so far. I looked up her foaling time last year, and it was at 6:30 PM. I'm still hoping she'll foal before morning, but I've been surprised before. LOL


----------



## cassie (May 8, 2012)

oh come on Glitz!! really! hoping for a new baby for you by morning


----------



## palsminihorses (May 8, 2012)

Glitz foaled about 11:15 PM tonight. Foaling went well. It's a pintaloosa filly! I believe she might be buckskin. Beautiful markings, but she has some serious leg issues. We will be taking her to the vet in the morning. I have given her some of mama's colostrum. She is still searching for the milk bar. We'll watch on camera for awhile to make sure that she nurses.


----------



## cassie (May 8, 2012)

haha YAY Glitz!! a gorgeous new little filly! oh poor little baby I hope her legs straighten out... can we see some piccies? even if you dnt want to take any of her standing just some to see her lovely marking and colour please




good girl Blitz she must have heard me HEHE if only that were true!!


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2012)

*Congratulations* on your new baby and nothing less than a pintaloosa filly



Some girls get all the luck




I am sending prayers that her little legs strengthen up soon



Please share some pics, she is our first pintaloosa here


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 8, 2012)

Congratulatio.s!! Would love to see pics! Love those pintaloosas!


----------



## Becky (May 8, 2012)

Congratulations, Pam! She sounds gorgeous!

Not knowing what the leg problems are, I can't give my recommendations, but I will say that sometimes even the worst looking legs straighten dramatically in just a week or two. If the legs are really funky, I keep the mare and foal in a small area initially so the foal doesn't have to work so hard following it's dam around. I've seen amazing results with some initially horrible looking legs. Good luck and I'll be thinking of you and the filly. Keep us posted.


----------



## MountainWoman (May 8, 2012)

Congratulations to you!! I hope all is well with the baby today. Sending you good thoughts.


----------



## Sandy B (May 8, 2012)

Congratulations on a pintaloosa filly!! Ditto to what Diane said. I know on the main forum that not too long ago that there was a foal born who's front legs were exactly as Diane described hers. They straightened out perfectly in a couple weeks. So hang in there!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 8, 2012)

Congratulations! Cant wait to see pictures! Hope the legs are going to be ok! Keep us posted!


----------



## AnnaC (May 8, 2012)

Oh many congratulations!! Please don't worry too much about the crooked legs (although we haven't seen how bad they are), like Diane I have had a few that really scared me, but giving them a suitable space to move around in at their own pace soon sorted the problem out as they gained strength. A lot of vets say to keep them in, but in my opinion this does not help as in most stalls there is insufficient room for them to move about, and tendons cannot strengthen without 'use', and the splints that are often suggested by vets, usually cause more trouble instead of curing.

Please let us know how the little filly progresses, and pics would be great too!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 8, 2012)

Our new baby girl is doing great this morning................other than her legs! She was nursing on her own by 2:00 AM. I tried to get her into a vet that another breeder recommended, but the vet is out until Thursday. So I have an appointment with our regular vet to take her up today at 1:40 PM. We might possibly be doing an IV of Tetracycline. Won't know until he examines her. It's such a shame, because in my eyes, shes beautifully marked! Here are some pictures of her:















The photo that shows her color as 'darker' was taken when she was still wet.


----------



## AnnaC (May 8, 2012)

Ah, bless her!! Her colour is amazing - just perfect! I'm sure those legs will begin to straighten in a few days and in a few weeks she will be more or less 100%. You will have to have someone hold her to support her when travelling though - she wont be up to supporting herself against the movement of a vehile yet.

Good luck!!


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2012)

Oh Pam she is stunning. I am sending prayers that she shows improvement fast so you can relax and enjoy her.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 8, 2012)

She beautiful I sure hope she improves quickly so you can really enjoy her


----------



## palsminihorses (May 8, 2012)

We are back from the vet. He called it 'angular deformity,' and didn't believe that the Tetracycline would do any good. He said surgery is a possibility, but then, she would still never be 'correct.' The cost, for us, would be prohibitive.

I hadn't mentioned this here before, but Glitz's full brother from last year was the same. At that time, my vet didn't know if it was genetic or not. Obviously now, it is! We tried putting braces on his front legs, but it really did not help. We still have Forrest Gump with us. He was gelded and is waiting for the 'perfect home.' So we will not be breeding Glitz to Smokey again. Possibly, she could be bred to another stallion and the foal would be fine. But we don't have another stallion.

I have shed many tears today.



Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Sandy B (May 8, 2012)

She is just beautiful! I would seek another vet opinion as I have seen some horses worse than that, ones that could not stand, that ended up fine after awhile. Leg exercises several times daily to stretch the tendons and possibly glue on shoes would help a lot. She is too gorgeous to not get a second opinion!


----------



## AnnaC (May 8, 2012)

Lets hope that time and Mother Nature helps this little one - and I'm sure she will do her very best for your sweet filly.





Sending you ((((HUGS))))


----------



## palsminihorses (May 8, 2012)

Thank you all so much! She is precious and very loveable! She will have a home with us, no matter what she looks like.



There are some wonderful supplements for joints out there, so I expect I will put her on some when she is old enough.


----------



## HGFarm (May 8, 2012)

Oh Pam, I am so sorry. She is so cute- such pretty markings and a cute little girl. Well, since you have Forrest Gump, perhaps this one should be called Jenny, I do hope she straightens up some- I have no experience with that at all.


----------



## cassie (May 8, 2012)

oh Laruie what a perfect little name for her





Pam she is so gorgeous and sending you massive hugs and prayers that your little gorgeous girl straightens out beautifully!!

she is absoloutly stunning with those markings!! one very very special little girl!!

keep positive my friend, big hugs going your way!

Thinking of you!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 8, 2012)

Pam I'm so sorry to hear your vets results

Have you ever tried Rejuvenaide . It sounds lke it won't help in her case but alot of people

seem to love it for helping to straightening legs under normal conditions

Here is a link might be worth trying in the outside chance it could help

http://www.prognutri...enaideplus.html


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 8, 2012)

Pam, I agree on the second opinion. Her legs aren't nearly as bad as Forrest's! I also agree on the Rejuvenade. Doc had me give one Foalade one time. Same thing, just different brands, I think. Don't give up on her yet! A little time and exercise might be all she needs! Hugs, my friend!

Melba


----------



## palsminihorses (May 9, 2012)

Lori and Melba, thank you for the advice of Rejuvenaide! Becky also mentioned it. It certainly can't hurt! I'm going to order some today. And I'm also going to ask one of their nutritionists if they think that possibly Glitz might need something extra. All my mares eat the same feed/hay, but perhaps she is lacking in something. She has such beautiful babies!

Laurie, I think the name, *Jenny*, will fit the filly just fine!

Diane, I will go back through my pictures and get you a picture of Forrest as a foal with his braces, and then I'll get a current picture of him. I need to finish clipping his body. I got his neck, face, and belly clipped a few weeks ago. He had hair balls under his belly!

Jenny was bucking in her stall this morning! So cute to watch her. She, like Forrest, doesn't know that 'they're not normal.'


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2012)

Oh Pam I am so sorry to hear the vets answer, I pray he is wrong and that time and some supplements will help her. She is just so gorgeous. Sending hugs your way. (((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))


----------



## MeganH (May 9, 2012)

Awww what an adorable little girl! Jenny is such a good name for her. Lots of prayers and best wishes coming your way.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 9, 2012)

Pam I'm so glad you are giving the Rejuvenaide a try. she is so lovely prayers it will do the trick for her


----------



## kay56649 (May 9, 2012)

She has such a beautiful, unique, marked body!!! She is so cute!! I hope her tendons stretch soon!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 12, 2012)

Hey, just wondering how your lil filly is doing. Are her legs getting any better? How are all the other babies


----------



## palsminihorses (May 12, 2012)

Melinda, sadly *Jenny's *legs probably won't improve. She's runs and plays just like she had good legs though. Her left eye is blue. It doesn't show up in the pictures, but I thought I would share some of her anyway.











The mares and foals (except Jenny) are turned out into the larger field during the day now. And I took a couple of pictures of Smokey. He's anxiously waiting to see if any of the mares might be interested in him. LOL











Then I *tried *to get pictures of the foals this afternoon. I couldn't even get a picture of Trickster because he was at my feet constantly...........biting my shoes, grabbling the camera strap, etc! LOL I managed to get one of Deja in the tall grass and one of Joker. I'll keep working at it and try to get some better pictures of them.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 12, 2012)

Hmmm, Diane, did you see *all *of the pictures? There are six of them, and I know, once before, you couldn't see all of them. LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear about her not improving but like Diane said at least she has a loving home with you! I also agree that the picture of Deja is AWESOME, I just love that filly. Very cute that Trickster was helping with pictures ROFL!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 12, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> OH, I just love this one.......I see a DIVA WITH ATTITUDE in your future!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Diane, Deja is definately a Diva............but not *nearly *as much as her full sister from last year! LOL Deja is actually really a sweet girl and loves to be scratched! Gotta finish clipping her too! We had a few cool nights, so I put it off.


----------



## HGFarm (May 13, 2012)

Aw, Jenny is so cute.... LOL, I know what you mean about getting pics when they are under your feet and untying your shoes. My little Midnight is the same way.

Smokey is a handsome lad! I really like him!


----------



## Wings (May 13, 2012)

Congats on your foaling season, sorry about little Jenny



never what we want to hear as breeders! Little Deja is fantastic, I wouldn't mind one of those popping out of my girls this season!


----------



## Becky (May 13, 2012)

All of your foals are gorgeous! Jenny is just too cute! Deja is beautiful. Is she related to Ron's filly?


----------



## palsminihorses (May 13, 2012)

Becky said:


> All of your foals are gorgeous! Jenny is just too cute! Deja is beautiful. Is she related to Ron's filly?


Yes, Becky, Deja is a full sister to Freckles! I sent newborn pictures of both to Ron to see if he could tell which one was his. Of course, he did! LOL But they *do *look so much alike!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 13, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yes ma'am. I saw them all. Jenny is so pretty, I just hope she can improve -- she's so beautiful. And I'm glad she is otherwise healthy and acting like the gorgeous baby that she is!!
> 
> And of course, DADDY is gorgeous!! But, what's not to love about his patterning -- getting a 100% return on his breeding is what we just love as appaloosa breeders. He's just stunning!!


Oops! Glad you saw them all. Grin. We got a solid filly from Smokey this year, and Melinda's mom got a solid colt..............but I expect that they will both color out later. I have found the the solid appy-bred mares are great producers of color when bred to an appy stallion!

And thank you for the compliments on Smokey. He is pature-fat now, but really slicked off nicely. He'll lose a little weight after he breeds a couple of mares.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 13, 2012)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Sorry to hear about her not improving but like Diane said at least she has a loving home with you! I also agree that the picture of Deja is AWESOME, I just love that filly. Very cute that Trickster was helping with pictures ROFL!


Thanks for the compliment on Deja. She's turned into a really sweet filly! And I am going to take your advice on getting Trickster's head clipped. I'll get pictures if/when I get him done! LOL


----------



## palsminihorses (May 13, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I couldn't agree more about the "solid" appy mares. It's hard to teach "new" people interested in appy's just how much color they can get from these solid appy-bred mares. I think they are the "Queens" of color production!


I *so agree *with you Diane! After years of breeding big appaloosas, my best color producers were the solid appy-bred mares!


----------



## cassie (May 13, 2012)

sorry to hear that Jenny's legs aren't getting better



she is such a sweet filly! and your other two are gorgeous, I lvoe Deja! she is stunning, please please clip Trickster!! he is so gorgeous and so much like my Finn



(he got gelded on the weekend poor baby man LOL)


----------



## palsminihorses (May 21, 2012)

I took some pictures of the foals out in the field yesterday. I still haven't finished clipping them. And it's still hard to get a decent picture of Trickster because he follows me *everywhere! *LOL


----------



## Eagle (May 21, 2012)

Wow Pam they are all looking great


----------



## palsminihorses (May 21, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> What a beautiful addition to your herd!! Every one just beautiful!!!!!
> 
> I hope you'll post them in the new album that Mary started. It's "pinned" at the top of our forum page!


Thanks, Renee and Diane!

I thought that maybe the new album was for the foals that were actually on a cam. If not, then I will post there.



Thanks!


----------



## Equuisize (May 21, 2012)

That is a great batch of babies you got this year. You should pat yourself on the back.

I wouldn't give up hope on Jenny yet ... but its nice to know she will be loved by you,

regardless of the outcome.	She looks pretty easy to love with that sweet look about her.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 22, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> No, it's for the ones that have been "watched" here -- a family album of all our little ones that we have been waiting for and chatting about!!!


Great! Thanks Diane. I'll be posting the next pictures there.



Equuisize said:


> That the batch of babies you got this year. You should pat yourself on the back.
> 
> I wouldn't give up hope on Jenny yet ... but its nice to know she will be loved by you
> 
> regardless of the outcome.	She looks pretty easy to love with that sweet look about her.


Yes, Jenny is as sweet as she looks........and *very loveable!! *Actually, all of our foals this year are friendly.


----------



## kay56649 (May 22, 2012)

Wow What Beautiful Foals!!!!!!! I love the spots!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Kay! I've got my clippers on the 'charger,' so I'm going to be working on the foals a bit more.


----------

